# Black Cat Femboy looking for SFW rp



## strayyfurry (Nov 1, 2021)

I'm a 17yo feline femboy looking for a SFW roleplay partner/partners, I'm very forgetful so I'd appreciate it if it wasn't a constant rp. The rp would have a modern setting, and any species is free to join. Looking for up to 3 participants? I don't like large groups.


----------



## Mambi (Nov 1, 2021)

strayyfurry said:


> I'm a 17yo feline femboy looking for a SFW roleplay partner/partners, I'm very forgetful so I'd appreciate it if it wasn't a constant rp. The rp would have a modern setting, and any species is free to join. Looking for up to 3 participants? I don't like large groups.



Always up for some RP fun, so feel free to PM me anytime, your scenario as Mambi fits in anywhere! <_the cat smiles and with a wave, scampers back into the woods> _


----------



## Pidovey (Dec 13, 2021)

Hey! I do SFW roleplay and am interested. 16F.


----------



## KohleCoke (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm always up for any RP! I'm fine with anything really. DM me or pop a friend on Discord, @
SchneeTheSnep#4293!


----------



## TexTheSkullfox (Apr 15, 2022)

I'm up! 16 m\f


----------

